# The Heretic needs you!



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Heresy Online's very own e-zine needs artists to provide illustrations for our content.

If you want to volunteer your alredy-produced artwork, or would like to do a piece especially for the Heretic, please reply in this thread. I'll be regularly checking to make sure I know who wants to be on board.

I have already PMed a few people and I will be PMing more of you - but anyone who wants to sign up here and now is very welcome to do so!

:saatchi and cyclops:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

hey there, as you might know, i do a fair bit of art/graphics. so need anything in perticuler? Logo? Layouts? a battle scene? im not fussed :laugh:

give me a PM if you need anything mate!

Cheers 
-Riandro


----------

